# gespeichertes Netzwerkpasswort löschen



## ByeBye 46085 (3. Mai 2006)

hallo,

für eine Netzwerkfreigabe mit Passwort habe ich beim  login das Passwort gespeichert. Nun will ich auf dem gleichen Server mit einem anderen Benutzernamen einloggen. Das Passwort ist jedoch immer noch eingespeichert und der Rechner vernwendet immer noch dieses.

Wie kann ich gespeicherte Passwörter löschen?

grues markus


----------



## cyborg-pc (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo.
Das funktioniert folgendermaßen: Start > Ausführen > "control userpasswords2" eingeben.
Es öffnet sich ein Fenster. Du gehst auf den Reiter "Erweitert" und dann auf "Kennwörter verwalten". Klickst dort das entsprechende Benutzerkonto an und sagst: entfernen.
Wenn du dann wieder auf die Netzwerkfreigabe gehst, wirst du erneut nach einem Benutzer/Passwort gefragt.


----------



## Managor (8. April 2008)

Geil! Danach hatte ich gesucht! Leider wurde mir das bei der Suche nach folgender Meldung von Google nicht ausgegeben (was hiermit geändert werden könnte):



> Auf \\XYZ kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Sie haben eventuell keine Berechtigung, diese Netzwerkressource zu verwenden. Wenden Sie sich an den Administrator des Servers, um herauszufinden, ob Sie über Berechtigungen verfügen.
> 
> Benutzername nicht gefunden


----------



## NewbiePete (20. August 2011)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe auch das Problem, ich habe einen NAS Server im System und mich sinnigerweise mit Adminrechten auf diesem von unserem Laptop angemeldet und das Häkchen bei Passwort speichern gesetzt. Nun habe ich das Problem, das ich dieses gerne wieder gelöscht hätte, will sagen, jeder Nutzer soll sich mit seinen Daten am NAS anmelden.

Nun habe ich schon gegoogelt und zwei Möglichkeiten gefunden, mit denen es funtioniere sollte, die eine ist die oben beschriebene und die andere ist mit rundll32.exe keymgr.dll, KRShowKeyMgr.

Mit beiden möglichkeiten kam ich nicht zum Erfolg. Nach löschung des Passwortes aus dem Tresor (möglichkeit 1) in Windows 7 war die "automatische Anmeldung" immer noch gültig, es wurde kein Passwort erfragt.

Mit möglichkeit 2 kam ich auch nicht zum Erfolg (ist wie es aussieht die Sparvariante von Version 1  )

Kann mir evtl. jemand sagen, was ich falsch gemacht habe? Den Rechner habe ich natürlich neu gestartet und das Passwort habe ich als Admin gelöscht ...

vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

Gruß

Pete


----------



## NewbiePete (27. August 2011)

Hallöchen,

hat wirklich keiner eine Idee ****?

Gruß

Peter


----------



## teletubbi72 (1. September 2011)

Hi Peter,

das Problem kenne ich doch von meinem Zyxel NAS auch, wenn man mehrere Benutzer hat. 
Folgendermaßen: console -> net use * /delete
Damit würfelst du alle Verbindungen raus. Geht natürlich auch selektiv:
net use \\Maschinenname\Sharename /delete

Wars das ? Gruß , Thomas


----------



## NewbiePete (4. September 2011)

Hallo Thomas,

danke für Deine Antwort ... leider hat das nicht funktioniert ... Die Anmeldung ist immer noch gültig ... inzwischen habe ich das Problem, das ich mich von diesem Rechner nicht mehr über das Webinterface anmelden kann ... Folgende Meldung erscheint dann: "Sie sind nicht berechtigt, sich an dieser Diskstation anzumelden" ... seltsam ist nur, das ich mich von einem anderen Rechner im Netzwerk über das Webinterface mit dem selben Nuternamen (admin) anmelden kann ... woran kann das liegen ... 


Danke schonmal im vorraus ...

Gruß

Peter


----------

